# Interesting info on livewell care for hot summer days



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I found this on the net. Interesting videos on fish livewell care. I have always heard hydrogen peroxide was not good in the livewell. But based on these videos it makes me wonder. What do ya think. Probably at the correct dose its a good thing. What do ya think. Of course the old standby of cooling the water and using your pumps all day have not been an issue but thought i would share the info i found. The fizzing video is pretty cool too. Could be especially helpful in those lake erie tourneys where you catch smallies deep.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zfXwLNp_o&feature=related"]YouTube- Sure Life Laboratories 3% Hydrogen Peroxide[/nomedia]

http://www.sure-life.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

At the correct dose, the H2O2 can really help out in keeping the fish alive. 1oz for every 3 gallons of water puts a good reserve of O2 in the livewell water!

As for fizzing, needles can be had for cheap through TackleWarehouse made specifically for fizzing, and have a nice carry case with them. I've had to fizz fish in Alum even


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

plenty of ice is always a good thing. plus the please release me treatments, and an oxygenator if needed. makes for wild lively fish at the weigh in


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Marshall the "Fish Nurse" - back at it again!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

this is what we do to keep fish and bait alive in hot weather ....

1.. get a 2 liter bottle 2.. put some catch and releas in 3 .. fill walf way with water mix well fill to almost to the top them freeze ...then remove cap put in live well or bait well keeps cool for a long time 

if you are going all day may need 2 or 3 keep them in cooler till you need one


----------



## MAVRIK (May 31, 2008)

Anyone see a problem with using hydrogen peroxide AND Rejuvenade?


----------



## 9Lives (Jul 12, 2007)

Check out NewPro Products and their Livewell Ventilator. They offer a very informative web site with testimonials and the science to back it up! Great product, easy installation and makes a world of difference in fish care and weigh-in condition of your catch! Their web address is WWW.V-T2.com


----------

